# The new Papotanic 37 Sea hunter



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

[/attach]


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*One more*


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow!!!!! Im drooling!!!!! I want to go....:bounce:

Awesome sled brother!!!! Simply AWESOME!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

The boat will be at Surfside marina Thursday come by and check it out !
Lots of bells and whistles and Air condition also !!
Yamaha helm mater too !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Congrats Jose*

Jose Reyes always owns super nice boats. Congrats Jose


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!! Beautiful rig!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

congrats that boat is amazing


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome job guys!!! Bring it to Matagorda Big 5 Bill! I wants to climb on it 

T-BONE


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Does that A/C hit the helm? What about an ice maker?  Congrats on a beautiful boat. Look forward to seeing her tomorrow.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Intercontinental Charters (Apr 17, 2013)

papotanic36 said:


> The boat will be at Surfside marina Thursday come by and check it out !
> Lots of bells and whistles and Air condition also !!
> Yamaha helm mater too !!


Hey bill what's a helm MATER.....lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How much do those sponsors pay you to put all that stuff on your boat?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

whos your daddy said:


> Jose Reyes always owns super nice boats. Congrats Jose


Wow really?? I guess jealousy is the best form of flattery.

Bill and Jose are partners.

Tom


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Doing a Garmin photo shoot*


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Shoot*


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice rig Bill. How many case's does the beer box hold?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

ElGatoLoco said:


> Wow really?? I guess jealousy is the best form of flattery.
> 
> Bill and Jose are partners.
> 
> Tom


Uh I think u took it the wrong way there cowboy. But if you want to talk about it, call me up.

Congrats Bill and Jose. You feel better now Tom?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Really I just stated the obviousness of your original post. But I guess i see it true colors.

Tom


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ElGatoLoco said:


> Really I just stated the obviousness of your original post. But I guess i see it true colors.
> 
> Tom


Pretty chick n chit to post PM's if you ask me.


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

papotanic36 said:


> The boat will be at Surfside marina Thursday come by and check it out !
> Lots of bells and whistles and Air condition also !!
> Yamaha helm mater too !!


Does it have the added safety feature of center console reinforced with Kevlar?


----------



## Crossfire (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice boat Bill. Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Erick...................................


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Popcorn anyone???


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I know the comment was directed at me .
But know big deal . I work my *** to get where i am !
And my personal friends no allot about my boats and sponsors.
And Tom knows the deal and is a personal friend !
I got a few calls but about it but I'm used to it 
Remember I have been doing this a long time ..
Ok back to my new boat. ! MY boat and Jose boat .
The boat will be there Thursday for people to check out and to get on. ..
My sponsors paligic will be fishing and filming so come by and check it out.
Bill


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

elgatogus said:


> Popcorn anyone???


 Just communicated with Bill. All good. Thanks for the green and PMs but lets keep the thread clean and concentrate of the congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow! Just flat out BAD***!!!!


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

beautiful boat... Ive fished on one in Venice before it rides as good as it looks


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks great, Hope she fishes well for ya like the rest have.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice rig. Congrats.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Bill like I said before.... Beautiful machine. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice ride! What happened to the invincible?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking rig!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Just wanted a bigger boat with a bigger cabin with air condition.
So we can fish over nighters a litlle bit more comfortable


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Let's see some pics of the interior on that bad boy por favor.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

This is just wonderful news Bill. You guys fish hard and always do well. Enjoy the new sled and let us hear from you how it runs.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*I put three 8212s in the dash*


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Sick ride Bill!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

What is to the right of the throttle?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Yamaha helm master*

Joy stick Yamaha helm master


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet ride Bill. She has the new Yamaha joystick control system. Can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> What is to the right of the throttle?


Pretty sure that's Yamaha joystick control!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*52 rod holders*

52 rod holders


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

papotanic36 said:


> 52 rod holders


 LOL I have a reputation of carrying too many rods, but I couldn't afford 52 rod holders let alone the number of rods to cover all those rod holders! LOL

OH...OMT...your deck hand is slacking...reel handles are not lined up....sloppy!

lol J/K


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations Sirs! One fine fishing machine! Wish I could take the day off
see that in person! Very cool to know yall will be representing our area in that sled! Oh most important, yall know how to bring fish to boat! Curious what you
tow that baby on the highway with and how far would you go!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Great Looking Boat ...
Ride ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Myco the way to pull*







I drag it with a F450 and we have pulled all over the states


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Congratulations Sirs! One fine fishing machine! Wish I could take the day off
> see that in person! Very cool to know yall will be representing our area in that sled! Oh most important, yall know how to bring fish to boat! Curious what you
> tow that baby on the highway with and how far would you go!
> Thanks for sharing!


I know I seen the old invincible 2-3 times last year on I 10 around the Texas Louisiana border.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Air Conditioning?? You getting soft on us Wild Bill?? That must be for Jose,,,,Right?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great looking sled, congrats


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

We're just getting older and it makes the overnighters 
Allot nicer!!!


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

Does your factory installed brake system in the Ford work with the Brakerite system? Do you have the adapter from Titan?


----------



## makaira1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Gorgeous boat Bill. Stop in on your way home when you get a chance. I would love to see it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful Rig!


----------



## born again (Jun 6, 2014)

*sponsors*

Some people that know how to fish really really GOOD get sponsored by BIG NAMES and then there are just sponsors who just give you stuff to raffle off. I truly believe that if you fish hard and long and become very good at it people make YOU offers to represent their products year after year. Bill you deserve everything that you represent and I pray that GOD keeps you safe and humble like you are. You have CLASS BILL STAY THAT WAY hold your head hi you earned it.

Buddy


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words!! Love what I do and have lots of people behind me .
Fished the boat in the shootout and one the best trips I have been on.
1blue marlin, 1 sailfish, darado , 15 yellowfin and bunch of black fin.
A trip I will not forget!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations an a beautiful machine, hope you enjoy it and catch tons of fish on it.
Tight lines!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Tuna*


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome job looks like yall put a hurtin on the tuna


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Look out!!!*


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

papotanic36 said:


> View attachment 1540777
> I drag it with a F450 and we have pulled all over the states


X2, They make some serious trailers.

Great looking battle wagon to go on that trailer!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

papotanic36 said:


> View attachment 1551834


The boat looks so good that the sailfish just jump int!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Killer trip. Great job Bill!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Need to get Joey a new hat


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

That is a gawd-awful hat - I have one just like it 

Insane ride Bill (and Jose) - you have my cell number - right???

I have tequila, gas money, AND a ugly-arse hat of my own!! 

Jus sayin.....


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

That is a sweet ride!!! Just curious what the tow weight is and fuel capacity, looks nice!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Specs*


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sic sled guys...she is amazing! Nothing like a little a/c in August 
Excellent pic of the sail....very cool!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Had a blast as always Bill, Jose, Johnny, Colin, and Scottie. That Sea Hunter is one bad ***** Sled! Loudest stereo on the Texas Coast and a fish killing machine at that. Looking forward to next time.:cheers:


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

P.S. Y'all don't be jealous of the pimp Hat


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*More*


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Was talking about the Yamaha joystick control the other day with someone. Sounds incredible! 

Beautiful Boat! Congrats and Im sure well earned. To have those sponsors and have them coming fishing with yall, yall must be good at what yall do!

But out of curiosity do boats like this really have ice makers on them? (im a bay guy no idea) But if so seems like it would make life alot easier.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

That's a very nice rig. Those are some impressive speed and fuel burn numbers for a boat that size and weight.

47.9 mph getting 1.47 mpg. That is great, even if it is a little lower when actually loaded for fishing.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Are you seeing actual burn numbers close to those on the spec sheet?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Lite I am .


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

Gonna have to edit the bucket list. What a sick combo of ride size and efficiency. Definately at the top of the cc list for range and comfort


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

You're going to make hard for your competitors with that rig. Sweet ride and best of luck to ya.


----------



## Dino (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice Bill, if it won't fit in that new barn, bring it over ill move the mud boat outside for that,


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice ride! Are you running trip 300s or 350s? Just noticed pic with 300s but specsheet running 350s. Either way, good numbers for sure.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Trip 300 a Yamaha's ,runs great with thus set up .if it don't fit I will send it your way!!
Dino


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Will have the video soon


----------



## 03Marine (Jun 9, 2013)

The video in case some of you havent seen yet. Enjoy.


----------

